# Just got a Fire for Christmas! SO AWESOME



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

WOW...two of my friends totally surprised me with a Kindle Fire for Christmas! I was blown away by the surprise, first of all, and then I was just amazed, shocked, and dazzled by how awesome the Kindle Fire IS. I l.o.v.e. it. Is this attraction to the Fire normal? LOL. I'm like totally besotted with the thing. I named it "Keiko" because my Kindle2 is named "Kiko", so I thought they could be sisters of a kind. I have big plans to do some reading on it to see how I like it, but I know I will probably still read on Kiko for most books. For me, the Fire will probably primarily act as a tablet and media device. I do think the Fire will be great for night reading when I don't want to use a booklight, though. Just had to come straight to the boards and tell you guys how excited I was to get one!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Grats!!!! Enjoy it! =)


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I bet you are just the first of many that will get Fire's for Christmas.  I'm thinking it will be "the gift" this year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!!!!!

Yes, perfectly normal (around here) to be in love with your device!  Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha, glad to hear that my obsession excitement is normal! LOL. I'm still enthralled by its beauty. I did just figure out, though, that the Kindle Fire HD doesn't have a charge light on the outside. I kept looking for it and was like...(o_0)... Then I learned it doesn't have one, LOL.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Another new Fire owner here (got mine last week) and I am also overwhelmingly thrilled with it! It has replaced my ailing laptop and allowed me to give my 8year old my old Kindle (K2). It has surpassed my expectations.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

MINImum said:


> Another new Fire owner here (got mine last week) and I am also overwhelmingly thrilled with it! It has replaced my ailing laptop and allowed me to give my 8year old my old Kindle (K2). It has surpassed my expectations.


Mine, too! I have been blown away by how awesome it is.


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

Totally understandable!  I got my 7" Fire a couple months ago, and have been besotted with it ever since.  And I got hubby an 8.9" for Christmas because he loved my 7" so much!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got the 8.9" today and I agree - so awesome!  Everything about the user interface is sooo much nicer than on the original Fire! [One difference I don't like though, is that on the carousel you can't tell whether a book is in the cloud or on the device since it doesn't show the little download arrow...]


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

I've noticed that, too, Dragle. I also was a bit confused when I didn't see a charge light anywhere on the outside (I've got the HD), but then I figured out how to tell if it was fully charged.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

L.M.Sherwin said:


> I've noticed that, too, Dragle. I also was a bit confused when I didn't see a charge light anywhere on the outside (I've got the HD), but then I figured out how to tell if it was fully charged.


If you use a battery monitor App, like GSam Battery Monitor (Kindle Tablet Edition) or Battery HD, there may be a setting where you can have the Fire ding when it's charged. Of course, you have to have volume turned up to hear it -- but it can be useful if it's during the day and want to know as soon as it's full. I generally just plug it in over night and don't worry much about it.


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I generally just plug it in over night and don't worry much about it.


Yeah, yesterday when I charged it for the first time, I just had it charging while I was working during the day and occasionally checked on it. Pretty low maintenance still.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

L.M.Sherwin said:


> Yeah, yesterday when I charged it for the first time, I just had it charging while I was working during the day and occasionally checked on it. Pretty low maintenance still.


Right, and, the fact is, you can use it even if it only partially charges. Won't really affect it -- early rechargable batteries could develop issues if you did a partial charge frequently, but from everything I've read it's absolutely not a problem with modern batteries. I've been known to plug one kindle in while I use another Kindle 'cause it's going low, and then unplug it and take it with me if I want whether it's full or not. With eInk you can get an awful lot of reading even from something that appears really low and, even with the Fire, if it's just reading you're going to do, it'll last a lot longer than you think!


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> With eInk you can get an awful lot of reading even from something that appears really low and, even with the Fire, if it's just reading you're going to do, it'll last a lot longer than you think!


That's awesome! I haven't done any reading on the Fire yet, but I have big plans to. I really love that I can change the page background to black or sepia! I really dislike reading on stark white "real" paper or electronic screens. It is like an assault to my eyes! LOL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

L.M.Sherwin said:


> That's awesome! I haven't done any reading on the Fire yet, but I have big plans to. I really love that I can change the page background to black or sepia! I really dislike reading on stark white "real" paper or electronic screens. It is like an assault to my eyes! LOL.


In terms of battery drain, I think the sepia and black also use less. . . . .also helps to turn the brightness down.


----------

